# I Need A Better Battery.........



## Daveeboy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Guys,

OK, the truth is this is not a watch / clock related question but wait, before you go......

I need your help.....I have a new product that I have invented and patented etc.....which uses CR927 batteries but I need them to be a little more powerful at the same approx size.

Do you know of any batteries around the same shape and size as the CR927 button cell but a little more powerful ?

The battery is used to power 6 very small LED's lights.

Thanks

Dave.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I think that you need to define "more powerful". Dou you mean longer lasting, higher voltage or ???

Mike


----------



## Daveeboy (Mar 26, 2011)

Opps sorry Mike, yes....

Higher voltage so the LED lights are brighter.

Dave.


----------



## Daveeboy (Mar 26, 2011)

Is there 2 batteries that I could fit into the approx same space i.e.

CR927 = 9mm dia x 2.7mm thick

New battery = 10mm dia x 1.5mm thick

This would give me 6v over 3v.

Any advice is much appreciated.

Thanks

Dave.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Errrrr a higher voltage AT the LED, not a higher overal voltage..........

You can use two cells in parallel to increase the current which would work, or change the value of the limiting resistor...

Please don't tell me you put the battery straight onto the LED


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You're asking questions for which we can only guess at answers - all we know is you want to power 6 LED's - you haven't said if they are on continuously, erratically, programmed, what's doing the programming - is it PIC or whatever - all of these factors will make a difference to a suggested power supply :to_become_senile:

What's the problem at the moment? - will the existing set-up work at all, and what's it supposed to do, how long do you want it to do that function, does it work but die in two hours where you want a life of two years/months/weeks.

There's some pretty tech savvy guys on her who may be able to advise, but not without more info than you've given


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

What's the peak or pulse current you'll draw from this? Remember that a CR2032 can't deliver more than 20mA peak before it breaks down. So a CR 927 will deliver less than this, 5mA or so.

cheers,

Ketil


----------

